#ubuntu-bd 2010-12-30
<locodir-user> i have been facing some difficulties while downloading ubuntu 10.10
<Tanvir> I would love to answer that question. :(
#ubuntu-bd 2011-12-29
<t4nk220> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2011-12-30
<aniruddha-adhika> I have
<aniruddha-adhika> OK
<ArRolin> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bd 2011-12-31
<prism> kau ki asen naki ?
<Dc0d3r> hi
<Dc0d3r> Decoder root is here
<prism> hello shahdin :D
<Dc0d3r> hello
<Dc0d3r> guru
<prism> !!!!!
<prism> room e tui r ame :)
<prism> ai room e tui r ame chhara kau nai muhahaha
<Dc0d3r> ase bt offline
#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-01
<sufian> hi
<sufian> What R U Doing Now ?\
<Dc0d3r> hello
<Dc0d3r> anybody here?????????????
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-23
<raysaas> Any one can help me on speech-dispatcher and it's consequences?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-24
<raysaas> At last I have found that Start Up Disk creator of ubuntu 13.10 is buggy. Has any one faced any trouble related to this issue?
<Ariyan> raysaas
<raysaas> ya Ariyan: I have found this IRC channel helpful.
<Ariyan> hmn...
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-27
<zaki> wb Kilos
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> ty zaki  im ok and you?
<zaki> i'm fine
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-28
<pavlushka> Hello everyone & ahoneybun & Kilos :)
<u-la-la> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I'll be back soon :)
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: in two days :p
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am around meanwhile counting my internet bytes :)
<ahoneybun> heyo ki
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-29
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> and Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki and pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> and Hello ahoneybun Kilos & zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> how are u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: looking for a name of my blog, like "my_blog" or something, you have any name in mind?
<pavlushka> Kilos: ^
<pavlushka> zaki: and I am fine, you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> pavs  blog
<Kilos> pavsblog
<pavlushka> wow, nice, but too late Kilos , was waiting for you :p
<Kilos> sorry lad was outside
<pavlushka> the name is already set, উত্তরীয়_ব্লগ
<Kilos> hahaha gibberish blog
<pavlushka> Kilos: that means, Northern blog
<zaki> answering ?
<Kilos> you have to blog in english if you want the world to see it
<zaki> :p
<Kilos> like that its for asia peeps
<zaki> northern ;D 
<zaki> asian blog :P
<pavlushka> Kilos: as i live on the north most part of my country, and yes, I will
<Kilos> northern what
<Kilos> if you want your blog only for locals thats fine
<pavlushka> Kilos: it means blog from a person of the north
<Kilos> but if you want it found easy by peeps that are just browsing then english is the way to go
<pavlushka> person from the north
<Kilos> yes but
<pavlushka> Kilos: getting your point
<Kilos> anyone in the uk , usa. aus. germany and more will see that and pass by
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, then propose a name than the usual :p
<pavlushka> zaki: ^
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: ^
<Kilos> if you want it only local then thats good
<pavlushka> Kilos: I will maintain two, as I am kinda ok in translating :)
<zaki> hei pavlushka i eeceived my linux bangladesh hoodie today 
<pavlushka> means both English/Bengali
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<pavlushka> zaki: how much?
<zaki> and free pc sticker 
<pavlushka> zaki: how much?
<zaki> powerd by gnu/linux with a tux pic on it 
<zaki> sticker 
<zaki> oh 450 bdt
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> and now my blog name please
<zaki> you alrdy named it
<pavlushka> its getting cold here
<zaki> northern blog :D
<pavlushka> zaki: as Kilos said, if the name is English would be visible to many other
<zaki> hey so?
<zaki> oh got it
<zaki> northern blog can be from iceland /helsinki
<pavlushka> from_the_point_of_mountain_view, shorten it
<zaki> :|
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-30
<ahoneybun> ?
<zaki> good morning pavlushka :)
<zaki> nice to see you in this erly morning :P 
<pavlushka> Good morning zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: in the office?
<pavlushka> hey Nahiyan :)
<pavlushka> zaki: same here :p
<zaki> pavlushka: yep :3
<zaki> so how is new internet connection? :D
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty zaki vai...
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন??
<RemonShai> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> how're you? man.../
<Kilos> im still alive and kicking ty and you?
<RemonShai> oh... myself great :D
<RemonShai> you happy to heard that I've brought RASPBERRY PI
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> do you guys like gming
<Kilos> gaming
<Kilos> i found quite a nice one that works through fb 
<RemonShai> oh no... I just dislike games.../
<Kilos> hahaha
<RemonShai> hahahaha
<Kilos> i hate f/book but the game keeps me busy when im bored
<RemonShai> oh man....!! I like twitter... & coding....
<Kilos> good
<RemonShai> what kinds of games do you like to play..?
<Kilos> war
<RemonShai> wow... I like plazzle
<Kilos> trying to kill the vatican but they are way ahead so it is a struggle
<RemonShai> oh....:):):)
<RemonShai> I likes to play RUBIK CUBE.../
<Kilos> lol so does my son
<RemonShai> that's great... hahahahaha
<zaki> Kilos: which game u play on facebook?
<Kilos> liberators
<Kilos> lots of hard work trying to keep up with updating and having enough resources and gold
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> id like to get a whole group of guys together so we can fight together
<zaki> i should join
<zaki> invite me :P
<Kilos> and defeat the vatican peeps, but it will take a while to keep levelling up they call upgrading till we are strong enough to defeat them
<Kilos> https://apps.facebook.com/liberatorsgame/?fb_source=bookmark&ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_bmpos=_0
<Kilos> see if that link works
<zaki> hmm loading
<Kilos> or google how to play liberators on facebook
<zaki> on it
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> it goes through a few steps of setting up before you can choose your nickname
<Kilos> im gunny
<Kilos> in the allies team
<zaki> oh my. 
<zaki> i win
<zaki> don't know how
<zaki> just few click
<Kilos> yes it starts easy
<Kilos> i havent found tutorials but my son leads the allies i think so he sets up lots for me
<zaki> do u know how to join a team?
<zaki> brb
<Kilos> you will get there as you start battles. there is lots of levelling up to get your commanders upgraded and all your farms and houses etc
<Kilos> houses make gold
<Kilos> and farms make supplies
<zaki> oky Kilos
<Kilos> just keep looking for little red flash signs, most guide you
<zaki> hmm
<Kilos> just be careful what you choose because levelling up eats your dog tags and gold
<Kilos> try keep your houses and farms up to date
<zaki> like clash of clan :D
<Kilos> i dont know i have gamed online before
<zaki> there is a war map 
<Kilos> there is too much stuff for me to remember, my son has to remind me everyday hehe
<zaki> he he
<zaki> asking to add a name
<Kilos> yes choose your nick for there
<Kilos> can be zaki as well
<zaki> hmm z4ki :D
<Kilos> my son is wolfeyes and im gunny
<zaki> wow
<zaki> hey when i will get a tank? :|
<Kilos> takes forever
<Kilos> then all its upgrading sigh
<Kilos> every upgrade of the command hq brings new things that can earn more then you headhunt and get pics of commanders you want on your side
<Kilos> major job
<Kilos> you will see you can click on any of your buildings and it will give an upgrade option then you have to start juggling to find funds or dog tags and stuff
<Kilos> very tiring
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> wb abhra
<abhra> নমস্কার zaki 
<zaki> :)
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<zaki> how are u?
<RemonShai> ty... I m great 😃 & u??
<zaki> how much great? :p 
<zaki> I'm fine. ty  
<RemonShai> imagine , a huge
<zaki> oky 
<zaki> :D
<RemonShai> are u watch/enjoy "Silicon Valley" series...?
<zaki> not anymore 
<zaki> u?
<RemonShai> only 2/3 episode but not get fun... for that I asking u.
<zaki> oh. :D
<zaki> this show was good. i can remember  :D
<zaki> funny
<zaki> you can see IT Crowed
<RemonShai> just say >>> comedy show
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> RemonShai: so what are you up to this days!!
<zaki> what are you doing
<RemonShai> টিউশনি, সিরিজ দেখা, আর প্রাইভেট পড়িতেছি, ঔষধ খাচ্ছি etc
<zaki> good
<RemonShai> আপনি কি করেন...??? চাকুরী/পড়াশোনা
<zaki> Kilos: which alliance you joined?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those with the skull emblem
<Kilos> oh lemme see if i can find it
<Kilos> maybe glory something
<Kilos> i cant find it now
<Kilos> zaki have you found a list of alliances?
<Kilos> if i hear the name ill recognise it
<Kilos> zaki
<zaki> Kilos: i was having my dinner
<zaki> wb Kilos
<zaki> i applied for whitewolves or something  that one with white skull
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> [19:33, 12/30/2016] Ian: Glory warrior                        
<Kilos> [19:34] <Kilos> [19:33, 12/30/2016] Ian: Server s172
<Kilos> you must choose that server as well
<Kilos> otherwise we arent on the same allaiance
<Kilos> zaki ^^
<zaki> oky Kilos
<zaki> hey after changing server :( everithing started from scretch (
<zaki> previous everything gone
<zaki> oky not gone. 
<zaki> i can use multiple server 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> thanks again, bro
<zaki> hm
<RemonShai> আপনি যেন কি করেন??
<zaki> who?
<RemonShai> u
<zaki> me what? 
<zaki> i was eating dinner
<RemonShai> study/job??
<zaki> yep both
<RemonShai> can u tell me clearly?
<zaki> well you know that and you can see in my facebook profile
<RemonShai> ok...ty
<zaki> !!!
<zaki> what are u doing?
<RemonShai> nothing...../ just sleepless..../
<zaki> why? tensed? 
<zaki> you should sleep :P
<zaki> early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy wealthy and wise :p RemonShai
<RemonShai> no.... not tensed.... today morning my brother gone to Dhaka & now back.... he is on the way... 
<zaki> oh
<zaki> hey how are doing btw , i miss you guys sometime in IRC 
<zaki> :P
<RemonShai> ৮টা‍-‍১০টা টিউশনি, ১১টা-২টা নিজের প্রাইভেট পড়ি, ২:৩০-৪:৩০ কোচিং এ পড়াই
<zaki> wow
<zaki> good :D 
<RemonShai> সময় কম পাই, তাই IRC-তে আসি না ঠিকমত।
<zaki> np
<RemonShai> অন্যান্য সোসালেও নিয়মিত থাকি না, এই ঢুকি আর বের হই
<zaki> good :D 
<zaki> i should do the same.
<RemonShai> ওহ্... ২১.৫" বক্র মনিটর কিনেছি।
<zaki> :3
<zaki> how is it?
<RemonShai> অনেক সুন্দর, 
<RemonShai> সিনেমা হলের মত লাগে
<zaki> he he
<RemonShai> হাহাহাহাহাহা
<zaki> good night
<RemonShai> QA, tell zaki আপনাদের প্রতি আমার মাঝেমধ্যে হিংসা হয়, আপনারা কম্পিউটারের কতকিছু জানেন; আর আমি কিছুই জানি না।
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-31
<zaki> wb Kilos
<zaki> i was waiting for u
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> im here
<zaki> hey i can't join Glory warrior
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> you must be on that server
<zaki> it says if u want 2 join br level 140+
<zaki> yes i changed my server last night :D
<Kilos> just join ian will accept you
<zaki> whatever I alrdy applied for it
<zaki> oky :D
<Kilos> he has accepted you
<Kilos> welcome on board
<zaki> wow
<zaki>  thanks :D
<Kilos> you welcome
<zaki> you are in lv 43
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> been a week of hard work
<zaki> he he
<zaki> what now?
<Kilos> and always scrambling for supplies and gold
<Kilos> sigh
<zaki> :3
<Kilos> and save every chocolate you can get , its used for upgrading your generals
<zaki> hey I'm donating now
<Kilos> i havent donated anything
<Kilos> no cah to give away 
<zaki> nah, can't donate
<zaki> what chocolate?
<Kilos> zaki most of those wars are above my level then you get killed quick and use lots of supplies without gaining many points so i look for those lower than me
<zaki> hmm 
<zaki> "Happy New Year" everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-25
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> ty pavlushka 
<zaki> how was the day?
<pavlushka> zaki: so whats up?
<zaki> i'm fine.
<pavlushka> zaki: how's ccna going?
<zaki> আজকে অফিস ছিল। আগামীকাল ছুটি কাটাবো। :) 
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> ccna2 just completed. 3rd module will start from next class
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<zaki> 1st module was just cisco IOS basics. 
<zaki> and some basic configurations. 
<zaki> telnet, ssh / remote management setup
<zaki> and the mainly it was understanding ipv4 
<zaki> very briefly 
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> আমার প্রেকটিকালি যা নলেজ ছিল। 
<zaki> এখন সেটা আর ও ক্লিয়ার হইসে। 
<zaki> and 2nd module was about acl,vlan, various routing protocol rtc. 
<pavlushka> wow
<zaki> i think you already know all of this. :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: nope, not the 2nd module parts :p
<zaki> oh. 
<zaki> not so much hard to understand . 
<pavlushka> zaki: then it must be, not so hard as you said :)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> what r u doing now?
 * pavlushka installing 18.04 on vm
<zaki> wow
<zaki> daily builds?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<u-la-la> [ Index of /daily-live/current ] - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zaki> they are all dropping support for 32 bit. :(
<pavlushka> zaki: 32 bit has its limitaions
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: 32 bit systems cannot utilize more than 2.92 gb of ram you know.
<pavlushka> where 64 bit systems can utilize almost unlimited amount of ram.
<zaki> today I've got news about NVIDIA dropping 32 bit too
<zaki> I thought it was 128 gb
<zaki> pavlushka, you have 64 bit system? 
<pavlushka> zaki: I said almost, that means something :p
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> pavlushka, which one? you bought something new? :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: not really, but managed to borrow one
<zaki> wow. 
<pavlushka> well, looks like everyone has a wow thing :p
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant, you said something, I said wow
<pavlushka> zaki: and I said something, you said wow :p
<zaki> I wish i could buy a new pc on 2018 :D
<zaki> he he, got it now. :D
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> can't install GNS3
<zaki> tried several time. 
<pavlushka> zaki: I did and you have to download some cisco images to make the router features active on gns3
<pavlushka> zaki: after installing gns3
<zaki> আমি করসিলাম ১৬.৪ এ।
<zaki> but can't now. not from official repo
<pavlushka> zaki: এখন কোনটাতে করতে চাচ্ছেন?
<zaki> 17.10
<pavlushka> zaki: go to gns3 official site
<zaki> and? 
<zaki> btw pavlushka  you like amd or intel ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I prefer AMD though its not advanced as its name comparing to Intel and in market share :p
<zaki> me too. 
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://github.com/GNS3/gns3-gui/issues/2290
<u-la-la> [ GNS3 2.1 on unstable branch in Ubuntu 17.10 · Issue #2290 · GNS3/gns3-gui · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<zaki> pavlushka, this one. https://github.com/GNS3/gns3-server/issues/1224
<u-la-la> [ After upgrade to kubuntu 17.10 gns3 won't start · Issue #1224 · GNS3/gns3-server · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<zaki> btw he told me to try again in last comment, I haven't tried yet. 
<zaki> i will try tonight. 
<pavlushka> zaki: goodluck
<zaki> hey, But the new rayzen processors are good,
<pavlushka> zaki: yeap, just generates some extra heat than Intel flagship processors
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> The download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to an issue on certain Lenovo laptops. Once fixed this download will be enabled again. 
<zaki> how about this? 
<zaki> this Issue*
<zaki> ubuntu and Lenovo. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: not sure as I am not aware of it
<zaki> not aware of it? o.O
<pavlushka> zaki: as I have no lenovo machine
<zaki> may be it is trending news for last 1 week. :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: aha
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pong!
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> zaki: easy solution is download the VM image of gns3 from thair website and run it in a VM :)
<pavlushka> s/thair/their
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: easy solution is download the VM image of gns3 from their website and run it in a VM :)
<zaki> oh.
<zaki> ভি এম চালাইলে পিসি আধ্মরা হই যায় :\
<pavlushka> zaki: or you can do "apt install python3-pip" and then run "pip3 install gns3-gui"
<pavlushka> it will compile and install gns3-gui on your pc
<zaki> actually my pc have problem with running heavy applications, like virtual box, gns3, packet tracer, even firefox. :| 
<zaki> oky I will try after dinner. 
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, tell me about it
<pavlushka> মানে অামিও ভুক্তভোগী এই পরিস্থিতির
<zaki> hmm. 
<pavlushka> মেশিনের সব বন্ধ করে ভিএম চালাইতে হয়, নাইলে চলেনা
<zaki> he he. :D 
<pavlushka> শুধু hexchat & terminal চালু অাছে, বাকি সব বন্ধ
<zaki> ow, another problem on kubuntu 
<zaki> a process named baloo file extractor use up 80% of the processor 
<zaki> it's annoying . 
<pavlushka> zaki: rofl, অামার লুবুন্টুতে এই দশা, কুবুন্টুর তো প্রশ্নই উঠে না :পি
<zaki> I have to kill it manually every times. 
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> haven't dig up about this baloo file extractor problem. I should 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, you should
<zaki> লুবুন্টু দিসিলাম একবার
<zaki> বলসিলাম আপনাকে। 
<zaki> reinstalled kubuntu after 1 hour :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: rofl
<pavlushka> zaki: অামারো প্রথমে লুবুন্টু ভাল লাগেনি, কারণ তখন GUI ছাড়া কিছু করতে পারতাম না অার অনেক সাদামাটা দেখতে ছিল লুবুন্টু
<pavlushka> zaki: কিন্তু তারপরে একজনকার কাস্টমাইজড এলএক্সডিই ডেস্কটপ দেখে প্রেমে পরে গেলাম
<pavlushka> zaki: এরচেয়ে হালকা ডেস্কটপ অাছে, i3m & awesome desktop
<zaki> i3 আর্চ এ ইউজ করে অনেকে।
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> কিন্তু অামার awesome টা অনেক পছন্দ, অনেক cool দেখতে
<zaki> দেখলাম এখন। 
<pavlushka> ননদ
<pavlushka> BBL
<zaki> he he
<zaki> oky
<zaki> gns ppa not working 
<zaki> gns3*
<zaki> unable to locate
<pavlushka> zaki: follow the 2nd method
<pavlushka> zaki: or you can do "apt install python3-pip" and then run "pip3 install gns3-gui"
<pavlushka> it will compile and install gns3-gui on your pc
<zaki> oky. trying 
<zaki> I'ts just install the gui, how about server. 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, YOU HAVE TO INSTALL THE GNS3-SERVER TOO
<zaki> Installation from PyPi
<zaki> PyPi is the python package index. A repository for pure python package.
<zaki> pip3 install gns3-gui
<zaki> pip3 install gns3-server
<zaki> https://docs.gns3.com/1QXVIihk7dsOL7Xr7Bmz4zRzTsJ02wklfImGuHwTlaA4/index.html
<u-la-la> [ Installation on Linux - GNS3 ] - https://docs.gns3.com
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> btw sudo apt install gns3 works
<zaki> but install an older version 
<zaki> 0.8.7
<pavlushka> zaki: pip compiles and installs gns3-gui and gns3-server from the source and that supposed to be the latest
<zaki> where to run after installation
<zaki> You will also need to install all the dependencies by hand (qemu, iouyap, ubridge, dynamips...).
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: just do it, not that hard
<zaki> oky
<zaki> zaki@C800D:~$ pip3 install qemu
<zaki> Collecting qemu
<zaki>   Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement qemu (from versions: )
<zaki> No matching distribution found for qemu
<zaki> you installed this way?
<pavlushka> zaki: I guess the dependencies are directly available in apt repo
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: I am running 16.04, so no :p
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> pavlushka, ubridge is replacement of wireshark?
<pavlushka> zaki: no idea, coz wireshark just works for me
<zaki> oky
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> I've installed all the packages
<zaki> as they said
<pavlushka> and?
<zaki> now I've no clue
<pavlushka> zaki: try in terminal  $ /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gns3
<pavlushka> "/usr/bin/python(single_space)/usr/bin/gns3"
<pavlushka> zaki:  to make the routers working follow this, https://protechgurus.com/download-gns3-ios-images/
<u-la-la> [ Download GNS3 IOS Images ] - https://protechgurus.com
<pavlushka> and this http://srijit.com/working-cisco-ios-gns3/
<u-la-la> [ Download Working Cisco IOS for GNS3 ] - http://srijit.com
<zaki> nothing 
<pavlushka> zaki:  what happens after running that?
<pavlushka> show me the log
<zaki> নাথিং
<zaki>   /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/bin/gns3': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<zaki> python 3 hobe?
<pavlushka> zaki: try finding the gns3 binary by "find /usr/ -name "gns3""
<pavlushka> and post the result in a pastebin
<zaki> it's just blank
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> zaki@C800D:~$ find /usr/ -name "gns3"
<zaki> zaki@C800D:~$
<zaki> so far nothing happened 
<pavlushka> zaki: the ultimate one, "find / -name "gns3""
<pavlushka> will take time but will come up with a result if any
<zaki> oky
<zaki> now
<pavlushka> zaki: what now?
<zaki> working 
<zaki> searching
<zaki> pavlushka, all permissions are denied
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, wait for it to complete and try to save the output as text afterwards
<pavlushka> zaki: no problem, it will show the result where permission is not denied
<pavlushka> zaki: the ultimate one, "find / -name "gns3 |& tee find-gns3.txt"" would have been better
<pavlushka> to auto save the result
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26252903/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, now try this  "/usr/bin/python(single_space)/home/zaki/.local/bin/gns3"
<zaki> so the find command was searching it everywhere 
<zaki>  home/zaki/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gns3
<zaki> and this is where it located
<zaki> got it
<pavlushka> zaki: its not working  "/usr/bin/python /home/zaki/.local/bin/gns3"?
<zaki>  home/zaki/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gns3 home/zaki/.local/bin/gns3
<zaki> haven't tried 
<zaki> wait
<zaki> zaki@C800D:~$ /usr/bin/python /home/zaki/.local/bin/gns3
<zaki> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zaki>   File "/home/zaki/.local/bin/gns3", line 7, in <module>
<zaki>     from gns3.main import main
<zaki> ImportError: No module named gns3.main
<pavlushka> zaki: you are telling find to find everything under root partition named gns3 by "find / -name "gns3""
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> / is the location
<pavlushka> before that you tried /usr/bin
<pavlushka> oh no /usr only
<pavlushka> zaki: and try the home/zaki/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/gns3 also
<zaki> should i open gns3.ini file?
<zaki> and see i
<pavlushka> zaki: sure
<zaki> no luck
<zaki> that ini file was from old 0.8 version
<pavlushka> zaki: goto #ubuntu and ask, "I have installed an app using pip install program, what is the program's binary located in this case"
<pavlushka> zaki: I am feeling lazy to find that out :p
<pavlushka> really
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> but
<pavlushka> zaki: but?
<zaki> i have found the gns 3 folder 
<zaki> everything is there
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you, now try that
<zaki> in my home/python 3.6
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, what you are waiting for then?
<zaki> no luck again. :D
<pavlushka> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: goto #ubuntu and ask, "I have installed an app using pip install program, what is the program's binary located in this case"
<zaki> pavlushka, need virtualnv ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: no ideas but you can give that a try
<pavlushka> and night night
<zaki> oky
<zaki> janabo
<zaki> good night
<zaki> and thanks :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-26
<zaki> hi RemonShai 
<zaki> how was the day?
<RemonShai> hi zaki vai
<zaki> yes
<RemonShai> too cool
<zaki> oh
<zaki> so what are u doing now? 
<RemonShai> watching movie.
<zaki> which one?
<RemonShai> A Brilliant Young Man
<RemonShai> Its one of good one :)
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> is this about mathmatics? huh?
<RemonShai> yeh
<pavlushka> zaki: any luck?
<zaki> last i tried with vm
<zaki> pavlushka, last i tried with vm
<zaki> it shows unly ubuntu grub menu, after that, everything just dark. 
<pavlushka> zaki: repost in #ubuntu the pip thing
<zaki> btw I'm on 32 bit system.
<pavlushka> zaki: bad for you
<zaki> yep
<pavlushka> heh
<zaki> but pip install can work 
<zaki> i think. 
<pavlushka> zaki: this time try compiling from their github repo
<zaki> how about compiling from tar ball
<zaki> no there is only zip of source code
<pavlushka> zaki: install these Dependencies:
<pavlushka>     Python 3.4 or above
<pavlushka>     aiohttp
<pavlushka>     setuptools
<pavlushka>     psutil
<pavlushka>     jsonschema
<pavlushka>  on your system first
<zaki> and tar.gz
<zaki> they are already on my system 
<zaki> python 3.6
<pavlushka> zaki: and then in terminal type "cd ~/Downloads"
<pavlushka> zaki: and then "git clone https://github.com/GNS3/gns3-server.git"
<pavlushka> then "cd gns3-server"
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: follow the readme on how to compile here, https://github.com/GNS3/gns3-server
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - GNS3/gns3-server: GNS3 server ] - https://github.com
<zaki> cd gns3-server-master
<zaki> sudo python3 setup.py install
<zaki> gns3server
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, that's what it says
<zaki> master?
<zaki> server-master
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai 
<pavlushka> zaki: it means the master branch
<RemonShai> assalamu walaykum....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Walaikum Assalam
<zaki> pavlushka, server install done
<RemonShai> how are you ? pavlushka 
<zaki> should i install gui same way?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am good
<pavlushka> zaki: it's all there
<pavlushka> zaki: to test do, "py.test -v"
<zaki>     import asyncio
<zaki> ImportError: No module named asyncio
<zaki> he he
<zaki> so now I've to install that python module?
<pavlushka> zaki: sudo apt-get install python3-setuptools
<zaki> thats done
<zaki> but its asking for asyncio 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26258693/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<zaki> raise RuntimeError("aiohttp 2.2 is required to run the GNS3 server")
<zaki> RuntimeError: aiohttp 2.2 is required to run the GNS3 server
<pavlushka> zaki: what's your version?
<zaki> I just did a pip3 install aiohttp
<zaki> 2.3
<zaki> installed now
<pavlushka> zaki: try again then
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26258856/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<zaki> same
<zaki> should i go with python 2!
<RemonShai> zaki & pavlushka >> take a tour please >> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6QMzoqpcz8
<u-la-la> [ Terminal Tips in Bangla - টার্মিনাল সেশন শেয়ার - asciinema - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<zaki> RemonShai, thanks
<RemonShai> you're welcome. hope its helpful
<zaki> pavlushka, https://github.com/GNS3/gns3-server/issues/1234
<u-la-la> [ FYI: Alpine new py3-aiohttp 2.3 and shutdown issues · Issue #1234 · GNS3/gns3-server · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<zaki> looking similar issue
<pavlushka> zaki: join #python and post myour issue
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-27
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, hello
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> on it :p
<pavlushka> zaki: Remonshai was here, you talked with him?
<zaki> good
<zaki> nah. 
<pavlushka> zaki: oh I was busy, so couldn't, bad luck
<zaki> he asked nothing, and I was busy doing something
<pavlushka> zaki: same here
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: people in BD including him kinda emotional, you know?
<zaki> he he. :D including me? :P
<pavlushka> zaki: and they dont realize that irc is the quickest way to help
<pavlushka> and get help
<zaki> yeah real time. \o/
<pavlushka> and I think its easier
<zaki> pavlushka, emotional in what way? :D
<pavlushka> zaki: but the hardest think may be, asking questions properly and waiting patiently for the answer :)
<pavlushka> zaki like he was there but didn't talk to me
<zaki> like yesterday I haven't asked in #python cz I wasn't sure what to ask! :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: that was easy, you have a python script where importing a module isn't working
<pavlushka> zaki: importing module in python is like declaring header files in C
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: you can create your own header files in C if you like and also you can put extra or missing modules in python's module directory to make it available
<zaki> having dinner
<pavlushka> yeah, and typing with the other hand
<zaki> he he
<zaki> how is the weather?
<zaki> there
<pavlushka> zaki: a little better than freezing cold :)
<pavlushka> .fc Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> GeocoderQuotaExceeded: The given key has gone over the requests limit in the 24 hour period or has submitted too many requests in too short a period of time. (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/geopy/geocoders/googlev3.py", line 363, in _check_status)
<pavlushka> .fc Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> GeocoderQuotaExceeded: The given key has gone over the requests limit in the 24 hour period or has submitted too many requests in too short a period of time. (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/geopy/geocoders/googlev3.py", line 363, in _check_status)
<zaki> I'M Missing winter here
<pavlushka> .fc Panchagarh
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh District, Bangladesh] WED: 79.3F (26.3C) / 55.7F (13.2C), Dew: 50.0F (10.0C), Wind: 3.1mph (5.1kmh), Clear throughout the day. | THU: 80.5F (26.9C) / 53.2F (11.8C), Dew: 48.0F (8.9C), Wind: 2.3mph (3.6kmh), Clear throughout the day.
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh District, Bangladesh] FRI: 80.1F (26.7C) / 53.5F (12.0C), Dew: 46.2F (7.9C), Wind: 3.8mph (6.1kmh), Clear throughout the day. | SAT: 79.4F (26.3C) / 52.6F (11.4C), Dew: 45.5F (7.5C), Wind: 4.6mph (7.4kmh), Partly cloudy until AM. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<zaki> .fc Chittagong
<u-la-la> [Chittagong, Bangladesh] WED: 80.4F (26.9C) / 62.8F (17.1C), Dew: 63.1F (17.3C), Wind: 4.2mph (6.8kmh), Foggy in AM. | THU: 80.5F (27.0C) / 61.2F (16.2C), Dew: 61.6F (16.4C), Wind: 1.0mph (1.5kmh), Clear throughout the day.
<u-la-la> [Chittagong, Bangladesh] FRI: 83.1F (28.4C) / 61.4F (16.3C), Dew: 60.5F (15.9C), Wind: 3.1mph (5.0kmh), Clear throughout the day. | SAT: 83.6F (28.7C) / 61.7F (16.5C), Dew: 58.6F (14.8C), Wind: 4.7mph (7.5kmh), Partly cloudy starting in PM, continuing until AM. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<pavlushka> .fc Dinajpur
<u-la-la> GeocoderQuotaExceeded: The given key has gone over the requests limit in the 24 hour period or has submitted too many requests in too short a period of time. (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/geopy/geocoders/googlev3.py", line 363, in _check_status)
<pavlushka> .fc Dinajpur, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> [Dinajpur District, Bangladesh] WED: 77.7F (25.4C) / 56.5F (13.6C), Dew: 53.5F (12.0C), Wind: 6.0mph (9.6kmh), Clear throughout the day. | THU: 80.1F (26.7C) / 54.1F (12.3C), Dew: 51.3F (10.7C), Wind: 4.4mph (7.1kmh), Clear throughout the day.
<u-la-la> [Dinajpur District, Bangladesh] FRI: 79.5F (26.4C) / 54.3F (12.4C), Dew: 50.5F (10.3C), Wind: 4.2mph (6.8kmh), Clear throughout the day. | SAT: 78.9F (26.0C) / 53.6F (12.0C), Dew: 49.2F (9.6C), Wind: 5.1mph (8.2kmh), Partly cloudy until PM. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<pavlushka> zaki: Panchagarh's forecasts are not absolute, better try to assume from Dinajpur's forecast and Panchagarh is about 32 km from Darjeeling
<zaki> may be around 23c
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah may be
<zaki> pavlushka, which AMD processor is similar to core i3 .
<zaki> any idea?
<pavlushka> zaki: how many cores core i3 has?
<zaki> may be 2core 4 thread 
<zaki> i5 has 4core 4 thread
<zaki> and i7 has 8 core
<pavlushka> zaki: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/cpus/1400962/whats-the-difference-between-core-i3-i5-and-i7-processors
<zaki> and i3 has hyper threading support
<zaki> core and core. :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://imgur.com/a/0VJ64
<pavlushka> zaki: and what that summarizes? intel has 7 gens of i series, so hard to find any specific match
<zaki> pavlushka, whatever I'll replace the dvd tray with 128GB SSD
<zaki> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, sure do
<zaki> for only system files
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, that's the point
<zaki> pavlushka, good night. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-28
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> hey o/
<RemonShai> what are you doing ?
<pavlushka> for me, its lunch time:)
<RemonShai> how ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: coz I am having my lunch now :p
<RemonShai> only today or regularly ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ah, only today
<RemonShai> why are you late?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: was busy for something!
<RemonShai> ow
<zaki> hello pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello!
<zaki> how was the day!
<pavlushka> a little busy
<pavlushka> yours?
<zaki> same here 
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> zaki: so what are you doing now?
<zaki> nothing special :|
<zaki> found a 32 bit version of centOS 7
<pavlushka> me watching back to back movies
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you
<zaki> how is it?
<zaki> he he
<zaki> trying it on vbox 
<pavlushka> the first one was sad , seven pounds - will smith, so to cheer myself up, started watching a funny one
<pavlushka> named, "Its kinda funny story"
<zaki> he he
<zaki> kinda funny
<pavlushka> zaki: so bear with me :p
<zaki> oky. :D 
<pavlushka> -.^
<zaki> pavlushka, https://globalbrand.com.bd/ASUS-X442UA-7th-Gen%20Core-i3
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> zaki ^
<zaki> how much cool?
<zaki> :D
<zaki> has ssd slot
<pavlushka> wow pretty cool
<pavlushka> https://globalbrand.com.bd/ASUS-X442UA-7th-Gen%20Core-i3
 * pavlushka checking u-la-la 
<pavlushka> https://libreboot.org/news/unity.html
<u-la-la> [ Libreboot – Open Letter to the Free Software Community ] - https://libreboot.org
<zaki> and integrated ntel® HD Graphics 620
<pavlushka> <y>
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-31
<pavlushka> Hey zaki  o/
<pavlushka> bbl
<pavlushka> zaki: চুল কাটাইসি, বেশি ঠান্ডা লাগতেসে , lol
<zaki> হা হা
<zaki> "Happy New year" :) hair cut? :P 
<zaki> I'm falling asleep :|
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
<zaki> not now. 
<pavlushka> zaki: ok and wish you too "Happy new year"
<zaki> জেগে থাকার চেষ্টা করতেসি। :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: কেন?
<zaki> ডিনার করা হয় নাই এখন ও 
<zaki> was so tired
<pavlushka> zaki: do it asap, dont delay it
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-27
<Brainstorm> 🌆 भूकंप! Землятрус! ငလျင်! Earthquake! 5.0 Mb tremor, registered by US, expected twice a year, occurred 18 minutes ago (00:35:50 UTC), during twilight, Mawlaik Township, Mawlaik District, Sagaing, Myanmar (23.4, 94.56), ↓91 km likely felt 140 km away (in ကလေး, မော်လိုက်…) by 444500 people (service.iris.edu)  
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল আছি
<RemonShai> কি করছেন আজকাল?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তেমন কিছু না
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: So enjoyed the holiday?
<zaki> yes, last 3 days . 
<pavlushka> zaki: now you'll enjoy the poll :p
<zaki> আজকে অফিস করলাম , কালকে ও করব, এরপর আবার ৩ দিন :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, yeah, next 3 days for poll. :P 
<pavlushka> ছুটির মেলা
<zaki> :D
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-28
 * pavlushka waves to Kilos 
 * Kilos waves back
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up? temp here is 10 C
<zaki> I was cheeking that 
<zaki> 13 C here 
<zaki> Dew Point:
<zaki> 9 °C
<zaki>  at your place 
<zaki> pavlushka, 9 C is a default value for dew point ?
<pavlushka> zaki: not defualt, it is supposed to be a variable, depends on humidity
<zaki> wiki says over 26 and under 10 C 
<pavlushka> zaki: where?
<zaki> okay , dew point is related to humidity.
<zaki> I'm reading :D 
